# Earn Money & Help People!



## Steven F (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm looking to pay people to write some admin. tutorials. If you're interested, send me a message with how much you want and articles you'd be interested in writing (we will be purchasing the copyright on said tutorials and you will not be allowed to use it externally).

Alternatively, if you'd be interested in doing this just to help the community, I'd be willing to offer you advertising as an alternative (plus, you retain full ownership of the tutorial).


----------



## Ivan (Jun 22, 2014)

What type of admin tutorials? I wouldn't mind writing some basic Linux stuff (the essentials/standard stuff)

Contact me with more information


----------



## Steven F (Jun 22, 2014)

Ivan said:


> What type of admin tutorials? I wouldn't mind writing some basic Linux stuff (the essentials/standard stuff)
> 
> Contact me with more information


"articles you'd be interested in writing"


----------



## Schultz (Jun 22, 2014)

Is there any format(s) or guidelines to follow?

I could smash together a few things on general networking if you're interested.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 22, 2014)

Boxode said:


> Is there any format(s) or guidelines to follow?
> 
> I could smash together a few things on general networking if you're interested.


Just looking for clear and concise articles.


----------



## drmike (Jun 22, 2014)

Okay so these are helping people how - just as reference?   And these are for where exactly?


----------



## Steven F (Jun 22, 2014)

drmike said:


> Okay so these are helping people how - just as reference?   And these are for where exactly?


They're helping by providing useful tutorials...


----------



## VMBox (Jun 22, 2014)

Where are they going to be posted?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 22, 2014)

You'd have better luck with this if you were more honest with what you wanted.  Here:

"Seeking contract writers for a range of articles, pay determined by quality of submission".


----------



## Steven F (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm going to repost this later with more detailed information.


----------



## MartinD (Jun 24, 2014)

Locked as per OP's request.


----------

